

Have we reached Peak People? - brfox
http://www.personalgenomics.us/1815/have-we-reached-peak-people/

======
jcitme
>In fact, on (January 12, 2012) December 20, 2012 (*see update below), that
number has already been reached.

Did you mean December 20, 2011? Or, more likely given the update, "that number
has ALMOST been reached."?

